# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Will an official cure ever be found? Honestly

## boldat25

I feel like we've all been told for years they're working on treatment they're working on the cure very soon they are going to find a cure. Blah blah blah! Do you guys honestly think A cure will ever be reached in our lifetime?

----------


## Not giving up

Probably yes, or at least a great treatment that stops the balding process dead in its tracks (not regrowth.) 

Wouldnt surprise me if it's found by accident - an angle we're not looking at. Much like fin and minox were discovered by accident to benefit hair there is a good chance the next big thing will be from something totally unintentional. 

Will there be something in our lifetime? Sure. Will it be FDA approved and on the market before this generation of forum users go totally bald? Less likely, but let's stay hopeful.

----------


## Occulus

> I feel like we've all been told for years they're working on treatment they're working on the cure very soon they are going to find a cure. Blah blah blah! Do you guys honestly think A cure will ever be reached in our lifetime?


 What is the definition of "our lifetime?"  40 years?  50 years?  60 years?  Absolutely.  Sooner than that?  Probably, but who knows how much sooner.

----------


## mcarpenter089

No there wont be. Let your hair go and become a rich doctor. Then run off the plug twice lol

----------


## Follisket

> I feel like we've all been told for years they're working on treatment they're working on the cure (...)


 Yeah, all four of them.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Yeah, all four of them.


 More like 20 years we've been teased with "breakthroughs".

Anyone with a brain that wants hair is on Fin, everyone else is going to end up bald and disappointed.

I'm not a fan of playing with my hormones but I'd rather suffer mild sides than be "the bald guy".

I also agree with Notgivingup, it will likely be found accidentally during research or medicines treating conditions society actually cares about.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> I also agree with Notgivingup, it will likely be found accidentally during research


 I don't know why this seems the more likely route when deliberate efforts based on ever-improving understanding of hair follicle science have been underway for a good few years now, by many teams with differing approaches. As far as I'm aware, some apparent facts are:

- Bimatoprost confirmed to work and works somewhat better than minoxidil, one trial round away from release, already bought out by Allergan.
- Setipiprant also believed to be promising, also already acquired by Allergan, suspected to enhance effectiveness of Bimatoprost.
- SM04554 preliminary news is that it works (having been tested on high norwoods, significantly), two trial rounds away from release.
- Histogen confirmed work with very significant results, assuming they haven't added fake hair to the heads they've photographed, and have been making bold statements about release dates, one trial round away from release. 
- Replicel haven't released any news on efficacy for a long time, but have supposedly improved their approach from the unimpressive results from years ago and have recently partnered with Shiseido and have recently been making bold statements about release dates (both Replicel and Histogen claiming 2018 releases as things stand). One trial round away from release.
- Pilofocus _allegedly_ offers regrowth of extracted follicles from a preliminary trial, although not confirmed. A few trial rounds away from release regardless of this as a scarless hair transplant option with higher graft survival rates than FUE. Which makes getting a transplant less of a gamble and expands what can be achieved with a transplant.

----------


## Follisket

> More like 20 years we've been teased with "breakthroughs".


 I was actually refering to the number of researchers working on the degeneracy




> Anyone with a brain that wants hair is on Fin, everyone else is going to end up bald and disappointed.
> 
> I'm not a fan of playing with my hormones but I'd rather suffer mild sides than be "the bald guy".


 So would I. Though sadly, I don't consider complete impotence and a shrunken ice cold penis a _mild_ side effect. I understand there's people who don't seem to be getting any sides on fin - or suffer only mild ones - but implying that those of us not on fin are brainless and deserve baldness is total d*ckage. 
It's bad enough having no treatment to halt or slow down hair loss without having to deal with ignorant comments like that.

----------


## BaldingEagle

The vast majority of men don't suffer complete impotence. My comment is aimed at those so terrified to even try the only thing that works, yet claim they care about their hair. I bet they don't shy from taking cold medicine or Tylenol, drugs that actually kill people every year.

If you get severe side effects that sucks and I feel for you. But you won't find some new magic cure perusing the forum every day. When something comes out that works you'll hear about it.

I apologize to those whom can't tolerate fin, my comment was not directed at that minority. I was speaking to those whom haven't even tried it.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I don't know why this seems the more likely route when deliberate efforts based on ever-improving understanding of hair follicle science have been underway for a good few years now, by many teams with differing approaches. As far as I'm aware, some apparent facts are:
> 
> - Bimatoprost confirmed to work and works somewhat better than minoxidil, one trial round away from release, already bought out by Allergan.
> - Setipiprant also believed to be promising, also already acquired by Allergan, suspected to enhance effectiveness of Bimatoprost.
> - SM04554 preliminary news is that it works (having been tested on high norwoods, significantly), two trial rounds away from release.
> - Histogen confirmed work with very significant results, assuming they haven't added fake hair to the heads they've photographed, and have been making bold statements about release dates, one trial round away from release. 
> - Replicel haven't released any news on efficacy for a long time, but have supposedly improved their approach from the unimpressive results from years ago and have recently partnered with Shiseido and have recently been making bold statements about release dates (both Replicel and Histogen claiming 2018 releases as things stand). One trial round away from release.
> - Pilofocus _allegedly_ offers regrowth of extracted follicles from a preliminary trial, although not confirmed. A few trial rounds away from release regardless of this as a scarless hair transplant option with higher graft survival rates than FUE. Which makes getting a transplant less of a gamble and expands what can be achieved with a transplant.


 What's the one thing in common they all have? None have made it to phase 3 trials. No drug since finasteride has. Let's talk when they make it to p3, let alone prove they work.

I want a new treatment as much as anybody else, but let's be realistic here.

----------


## skyguy

> I remember back during the mid 70's and 80's during my BIG HAIR Band das we all had insane thick heads of hair and thought for sur by the time we got ino our thirties forties and fifties (I'm about to turn 59) for sure there would be a solid CURE! 
> Sad reality, it isnt. Now almost 59


 its really sad to hear this but its good to be optimistic BTW the equations and variables have changed now

**remember there was a time when ppl used to laugh even at the slightest thot of flying in the sky
    and ppl of our time will be like ---ANY PROBLEM??? :Cool: 

so MPB may not be a disease but its cure will make the inventor millionaire for sure :Stick Out Tongue: 

I AM EAGERLY WAITING FOR THAT DAY (THE NO BALD DAY) :Smile:

----------


## HMDWN

> its really sad to hear this but its good to be optimistic BTW the equations and variables have changed now
> 
> **remember there was a time when ppl used to laugh even at the slightest thot of flying in the sky
>     and ppl of our time will be like ---ANY PROBLEM???
> 
> so MPB may not be a disease but its cure will make the inventor millionaire for sure
> 
> I AM EAGERLY WAITING FOR THAT DAY (THE NO BALD DAY)


 Sadly and for many my age time isn't on our side. About to be 59 (next month) I still have a head of hair many wish that had...but oh yea within the past year I've noticed a drastic thinning...while shampooing I now feel the thicker Horseshoe pattern. Never see much in the shower, never in the brush but areas that have stopped growing are apparent and strong overhead light now shows the thinning. Funny though, as I approach  59 I've come to accept that is on the horizon. Maybe not completely being Bald but not enough to be happy about either. I'll NEVER go the combover or Topic pepper shaker look. Hair replacement like our Vice President and hair pieces do just look pathetic.  So, at least in my lifetime I dont see a 100% Cure and have come to accept it is what it is.
Now someone in their late teens or early 20's the 100% Cure may be in their lifetime. But I believe when it comes only the wealthy will be able to afford it.

----------


## tylerbose

if it happen it would be by accident.
it doesn't seem like anyone is seriously working on it.
i don't expect a cure in the next 20 years

----------


## BoSox

> if it happen it would be by accident.
> it doesn't seem like anyone is seriously working on it.
> i don't expect a cure in the next 20 years


 You've obviously been living under a rock the last 2 years. It's not gonna take 20 years.

----------


## Arashi

> You've obviously been living under a rock the last 2 years. It's not gonna take 20 years.


 What makes you so certain ? I don't know man ... sometimes I feel it might take even more. We've come a long way but the key is still: how to differentiate stem cells into fully working DP cells without them going cancerous .. Sometimes I feel that they first need to solve cancer, or at least fully understand how and where it originates before we can do hair cloning like this. According to recent research, cancer starts with stem cells not differentiating correctly, so it seems to be at the core of this whole process. Figure out how it exactly works and you can solve both cancer and clone hair. 

Maybe it happens though within 20 years but man, it's just impossible to predict. I'm for one a lot less optimistic than I was 4 years ago when I came to this forum. We had so many things going on, they all turned out to be BS, scammers or just failed early stage ...

----------


## joachim

> What makes you so certain ? I don't know man ... sometimes I feel it might take even more. We've come a long way but the key is still: how to differentiate stem cells into fully working DP cells without them going cancerous .. Sometimes I feel that they first need to solve cancer, or at least fully understand how and where it originates before we can do hair cloning like this. According to recent research, cancer starts with stem cells not differentiating correctly, so it seems to be at the core of this whole process. Figure out how it exactly works and you can solve both cancer and clone hair. 
> 
> Maybe it happens though within 20 years but man, it's just impossible to predict. I'm for one a lot less optimistic than I was 4 years ago when I came to this forum. We had so many things going on, they all turned out to be BS, scammers or just failed early stage ...


 seems you're not up-to-date. there is tons of new hot info on H+L+T. even an interview with tsuji labs.
tsuji is officially targeting a 2020 full cure release in japan.

follica also showed some new stuff on their website. they can create denovo terminal hair with their wounding device. question is only, how efficient will it be. we will see, but i'm personally very excited about follica.

replicel could turn out good as well, but it could also fail.

histogen is still a write-off in my opinion.

however, tsuji is the real deal. if they run into troubles, maybe it will be 2021 or 2022, but we're not talking a decade anymore. the cure will come, sooner than people think. we have to be strong for another 3 to 5 years. then hairloss is a thing of the past finally. to hell with all snake oil con artists.

----------


## BoSox

> seems you're not up-to-date. there is tons of new hot info on H+L+T. even an interview with tsuji labs.
> tsuji is officially targeting a 2020 full cure release in japan.
> 
> follica also showed some new stuff on their website. they can create denovo terminal hair with their wounding device. question is only, how efficient will it be. we will see, but i'm personally very excited about follica.
> 
> replicel could turn out good as well, but it could also fail.
> 
> histogen is still a write-off in my opinion.
> 
> however, tsuji is the real deal. if they run into troubles, maybe it will be 2021 or 2022, but we're not talking a decade anymore. the cure will come, sooner than people think. we have to be strong for another 3 to 5 years. then hairloss is a thing of the past finally. to hell with all snake oil con artists.


 Thank you.

----------


## k9gatton

> I feel like we've all been told for years they're working on treatment they're working on the cure very soon they are going to find a cure. Blah blah blah! Do you guys honestly think A cure will ever be reached in our lifetime?


 They would probably have to start treating the hair before puberty, as far as making follicles DHT resistant. In theory, androgen alopecia can start once a guy hits puberty, and later. As long as he can make DHT.

----------


## agp

i really think the cure is near...the solution is direct cells reprogramming, that is transforming fibroblasts in DP cells in fast, safe and efficient way...direct reprogramming exists since at least 6 years, different researchers already transformed fibroblasts in safe and functional cells of heart, pancreas, brain, liver, melanocytes and others...terskikh used IPS for creating unlimited DP cells but IPS were created by fibroblasts, so the unlimited source of DP cells can be created directly by fibroblasts
besides i often read in this forum functional follicles grown in lab is already created and the last problem is getting unlimited DP cells but this problem is solved...so i ask what is still lacking to finally have the cure?
please tell me if I missed something

----------


## k9gatton

> i really think the cure is near...the solution is direct cells reprogramming, that is transforming fibroblasts in DP cells in fast, safe and efficient way...direct reprogramming exists since at least 6 years, different researchers already transformed fibroblasts in safe and functional cells of heart, pancreas, brain, liver, melanocytes and others...terskikh used IPS for creating unlimited DP cells but IPS were created by fibroblasts, so the unlimited source of DP cells can be created directly by fibroblasts
> besides i often read in this forum functional follicles grown in lab is already created and the last problem is getting unlimited DP cells but this problem is solved...so i ask what is still lacking to finally have the cure?
> please tell me if I missed something


 The cure is definitely not near. Histogen used to make me feel positive. But it's been so long, and they seem to be empty promises for now.

Even if Histogen works, it only works for one hair growth cycle. People will still need to get more injections as time goes by.

----------


## beetee

Many of the comments in this thread are a good display of why this forum ends up being so stupid. Guess what? All those that say that a cure is not around the corner? You don't know what the hell you're talking about! Anyone who says a cure is definitely around the corner (I actually haven't seen anyone saying that on here), they wouldn't know what they're talking about either. 

The facts are, there's more specifically targeted work being done now than at any time in the past. That means there's more reason for optimism than at any point in the past. Does that mean a cure or even a better treatment will be found? No. As has always been the case, we have to wait and see. Any statements that try to reframe this in a more pessimistic or optimistic position are overstating their case. We have reason for hope, solid reasons, but that's it.

----------


## k9gatton

> Many of the comments in this thread are a good display of why this forum ends up being so stupid. Guess what? All those that say that a cure is not around the corner? You don't know what the hell you're talking about! Anyone who says a cure is definitely around the corner (I actually haven't seen anyone saying that on here), they wouldn't know what they're talking about either. 
> 
> The facts are, there's more specifically targeted work being done now than at any time in the past. That means there's more reason for optimism than at any point in the past. Does that mean a cure or even a better treatment will be found? No. As has always been the case, we have to wait and see. Any statements that try to reframe this in a more pessimistic or optimistic position are overstating their case. We have reason for hope, solid reasons, but that's it.


 When I see Histogen, I feel that way. But it's been a very, very long time. I'm really not as optimistic as I once was.

----------


## agp

> The cure is definitely not near. Histogen used to make me feel positive. But it's been so long, and they seem to be empty promises for now.
> 
> Even if Histogen works, it only works for one hair growth cycle. People will still need to get more injections as time goes by.


 in fact i didn't talk about histogen...histogen, samused, replicel are all scams imo

----------


## Arashi

> seems you're not up-to-date. there is tons of new hot info on H+L+T. even an interview with tsuji labs.
> tsuji is officially targeting a 2020 full cure release in japan.


 Tsuji labs said in 2012 they'd be doing clinical trials by 2015. I'm not getting excited with those statements anymore. Most of it seems marketing to get fund managers to invest money in them or to get universities to sponsor new research.





> follica also showed some new stuff on their website. they can create denovo terminal hair with their wounding device. question is only, how efficient will it be. we will see, but i'm personally very excited about follica.


 Same for follica, they've been talking about it so long, also not getting excited anymore with their talks.




> replicel could turn out good as well, but it could also fail.
> 
> histogen is still a write-off in my opinion.


 Same old indeed.




> however, tsuji is the real deal.


 I agree. However I think it's impossible for them to predict anything. How can you predict anything at all if you still have to invent it ? It's like saying that we can cure cancer in 5 years.

But even if they somehow find how to clone hair, man, how many years of clinical trials do you think before we can reasonably assume it's even safe ? Look at Sangamo bio Sciences, they're messing around with genes to cure Aids, they've been doing clinical trials for years and years and it doesn't seem they'll be ready anytime soon. With something that big of a game chancer, the authorities want be damn sure that it's not going to kill people.

----------


## Arashi

BTW I've just read the interview and it's exactly like I expected. They still need to find out how to cultivate epithelial cells. Maybe they'll find out how to do it tomorrow. Maybe they need 20 years, maybe even more. Fact of the matter is that such a thing is just really impossible to predict.

Also, he's talking about 2 years of clinical trials. I'm not familiar with Japanese law, maybe they can really market a cure so quickly over there. But American FDA laws are not there to piss people off, it's there to protect them. Injecting these cultivated cells after only 2 years of clinical trials, man, that's really a gamble if you ask me.

Anyway, until they've found out how to cultivate epithelial cells I don't see much reason for excitement. When people learned about cloning stem cells in the 90's, everybody thought we'd be walking around with cloned organs before the year 2000... Just saying, it's really impossible to put a time frame on it. One can always hope of course ...

----------


## agp

and if these epithelial cells were got by fibroblasts? imo it would be a good method to avoid further and useless experiments and don't waste still time

----------


## joachim

> BTW I've just read the interview and it's exactly like I expected. They still need to find out how to cultivate epithelial cells. Maybe they'll find out how to do it tomorrow. Maybe they need 20 years, maybe even more. Fact of the matter is that such a thing is just really impossible to predict.
> 
> Also, he's talking about 2 years of clinical trials. I'm not familiar with Japanese law, maybe they can really market a cure so quickly over there. But American FDA laws are not there to piss people off, it's there to protect them. Injecting these cultivated cells after only 2 years of clinical trials, man, that's really a gamble if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway, until they've found out how to cultivate epithelial cells I don't see much reason for excitement. When people learned about cloning stem cells in the 90's, everybody thought we'd be walking around with cloned organs before the year 2000... Just saying, it's really impossible to put a time frame on it. One can always hope of course ...


 i don't see it that dramatic. tsuji basically replicates what happens when you're a baby. two special cells come together and decide to form a hair follicle. the science is there. tsuji is highly confident that in the next trial they will show how everything comes together, including the multiplied cells while retaining gene expression. if they perfect this method, i think it's very unlikely that the cells get rogue and start cancerous growth. but let's even assume it happens in 1 of 1000 cases or so. 
if cells start growing uncontrollably and form a tumor, this would be easily detectable on the scalp. i think that post-care could also be to check the scalp once every year for 5 years after the procedure or so, like with ultrasound or more modern imaging technologies.
if you ask me, if the doc tells me there is a 1/1000 chance of getting cancer but it would be just cut out of the scalp if it occurs and gets detected, i would still do the treatment i a second. 
in the end, with every future cell manipulation treatment there will always remain a very small chance that something goes wrong. that doesn't mean that such treatments are not revolutionary and mankind-changing. it's the future of medicine.

further, they are so confident, that the big company kyocera started to develop cell manufacturing equipment for automation of the process etc. 
they are officially targeting a 2020 commercial release if no further roadblocks cross their way. that's the best statement ever for hairloss sufferer. they are not anymore just dancing and tinkering around. their goal is to bring it to market finally.

----------


## joachim

of course you have to travel to japan to get the treatment. everyone knows that the FDA is a mess and huge roadblock for innovation. the arguments about safety are not valid anymore.
i even hope that tsuji never tries to market it in the US. if companies refuse to go through 10 years release process, only then the FDA will start to realize it has to change.

waiting for a US release would mean a cure in 2030 instead 2020.

----------


## joachim

on a sidenote, liz parrish with her company Bioviva is also avoiding the FDA and going for a release in the bahamas. her pioneering work, together with other great researchers, is groundbraking! google and youtube her if you don't know her yet. she's impressive. a hero in my opinion. she will change the aging process forever, and we don't have time to mess around with the outdated stupid FDA.

----------


## k9gatton

Not optimistic for anything except for Histogen. But I'm afraid the US market will be very, very far off the timeline. Used to lead the market. Now it barely follows new trends. Japan will probably be first.

----------


## skyguy

> Not optimistic for anything except for Histogen. But I'm afraid the US market will be very, very far off the timeline. Used to lead the market. Now it barely follows new trends. Japan will probably be first.


 yep k9gatton, i think histogen may only have the solution(i dont wanna demotivate others) but it has got to be injections. All they have to do is repeat the puberty process in the scalp so that the scalp copes up with skull expansion.

----------


## burtandernie

Will an offical cure be found? Of course it will. Will we be alive to see it? No one knows. In my opinion its many decades away minimum. Past is the only indicator we have to go off so based on that IMO it doesnt look very optimistic.
In the world of medicine a lot of things dont end up crossing the finish line.

----------


## agp

a question for more experts users...if we have an unlimited source of cells we need then we will be able to get in lab fully functional hair follicles ready to be transplanted on the scalp or even on this point there are still problems ? last problem is only the cultivation?

----------


## k9gatton

> I feel like we've all been told for years they're working on treatment they're working on the cure very soon they are going to find a cure. Blah blah blah! Do you guys honestly think A cure will ever be reached in our lifetime?


 

Yes. On Fantasy Island. It will be possible, even after are follicles are dead and long
gone. At any age.

----------


## skyguy

> Yes. On Fantasy Island. It will be possible, even after are follicles are dead and long
> gone. At any age.


 we can't say anything like this.
In the past, we haven't seen any kind of heavy research like whats happening now. Minox and Fin were discovered by accident and then they were tested to prove its efficacy. On the other hand, these guys are focusing particularly on Androgenic Alopecia now.
So there is a good chance there will be a cure(hair is a complex structure: they are dead cells man and it takes years to prove the efficacy of any products). IT WILL TAKE TIME.

Histogen--- WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO YOU

----------


## BoSox

I'm about to just give up on a cure. My hair line is disfiguring, diffuse thinning is all over. Nothing is gonna reverse this. Nothing.

----------


## Saltynuts

Yea, only "cure" is going to be some form of hair multiplication/transplantation.  I've been on HIGH doses of fin and dut (and harder stuff) for years, nothing stops it.  Nothing.

----------


## tylerbose

no, we're gonna die bald and miserable.

----------


## Dfaru94

On one hand I want to say "well people probably said this about aviation and heart transplants once, that those things would never happen". Some day, yes, they'll find a way and it will be possible.

Realistically speaking though, not anytime soon I don't think. If they do find a "cure", it'll probably only be something that stops any further hair loss, not something that's going to turn you from Vin Diesel into Lenny Kravitz.

That said (I'm no scientist so maybe I'm ignorant) I wonder how they can clone a whole bloody sheep... but they can't clone someone's scalp tissue and hair follicles? Really? The conspiracy theorist in me does want to say they (whoever this elusive "they" are) already have a "cure", but they make more money selling sham treatments to desperate balding men so they don't bother.

----------


## skyguy

if there is a cure, then its going to be a solid cure. There is nothing like it will slow down or halt the process( they aren't called cures). The thing is skull expansion or remodeling which is the major reason of baldness but we can't do anything about the expansion, we can't stop it. What they have to do is thicken up the skin with DP cells and DSC thing just like it happened in our puberty so that it copes up with skull expansion.
The bald men contains same no. of hair follicles as their full head hair guys do
here's the link
https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc..._XEoLeGAzigDDA

So its only stem therapy that's gonna a provide a solution and cure. For the first time in history, scientists are doing the researches on this thing. Before that there was only hair cloning and multiplication which means hair follicles from the back will be taken out and multiplied in labs and then transplanted back on the scalp but that's a cover up boyzz not a solution. In due course of time, he will be bald again. Alderan and Intercytex failed for the very same reason. RIKEN is doing their research on this method.

But this time its about the cells which maintains the hair follicles which indirectly causes the thickness of skin, so there is a good chance this method will be the solution.

*Histogen*- injecting the growth factors which causes hair follicles to reactivate. The good thing abt them is they have shown photos of their result, slide 15 was impressive.
*Replicel*- there is a good chance it will work as they are dealing with DP cells, but the downside is they haven't shown any proof of their work.

i asked abt the progress of replicel's trials in follicle thought here is this their reply in the attachments
they said sheseido is trialing their product in japan
i hope to hear from Sheseido soon.

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

I am so sorry.  Losing your hair is very depressing.  Do you have any idea why this is happening?  
This is the third time I have lost my hair due to stress.  I always end up with a bald spot at the crown.  Because I know it is caused by stress I try to get rid of all the stress in my life.  Sometimes easier said than done.  Next I take BioSil for the added collagen.  Biotin is also good.  I have been taking BioSil and I am going to start taking biotin for my hair but also for my finger nails that have started to peel and split.  I am not a doctor or anything but I believe in building up a healthy body helps.  Besides, I have not heard of anything topical that works.

----------


## k9gatton

> I am so sorry.  Losing your hair is very depressing.  Do you have any idea why this is happening?  
> This is the third time I have lost my hair due to stress.  I always end up with a bald spot at the crown.  Because I know it is caused by stress I try to get rid of all the stress in my life.  Sometimes easier said than done.  Next I take BioSil for the added collagen.  Biotin is also good.  I have been taking BioSil and I am going to start taking biotin for my hair but also for my finger nails that have started to peel and split.  I am not a doctor or anything but I believe in building up a healthy body helps.  Besides, I have not heard of anything topical that works.


 Tried topical Biotin myself. It did absolutely nothing for my hair. It was a waste of my money.

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

Sorry to hear that.  When I took biotin I was also taking BioSil, so maybe the biotin wasn't all that effective.  I am going to start taking it again but this time it is because my fingernails are a real mess and I hope it will help.

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

> I'm about to just give up on a cure. My hair line is disfiguring, diffuse thinning is all over. Nothing is gonna reverse this. Nothing.


 Hi BoSox: 
I was just wondering, because your hair loss is along the hair line, is it possible that you are reacting to something you put on your face, like face soap, shaving cream, after shave or something along that line.  I'm thinking about a possible allergy.  Just a thought.
hairloss2thickhair

----------


## BoSox

I have male pattern baldness. Both older brothers are NW7, father is NW7. I'm a NW 2.5, only because I've been on propecia. I assure you, my hair line receding and diffuse thinning has nothing to do with any allergy, or substance I put on my face.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> seems you're not up-to-date. there is tons of new hot info on H+L+T. even an interview with tsuji labs.
> tsuji is officially targeting a 2020 full cure release in japan.
> 
> follica also showed some new stuff on their website. they can create denovo terminal hair with their wounding device. question is only, how efficient will it be. we will see, but i'm personally very excited about follica.
> 
> replicel could turn out good as well, but it could also fail.
> 
> histogen is still a write-off in my opinion.
> 
> however, tsuji is the real deal. if they run into troubles, maybe it will be 2021 or 2022, but we're not talking a decade anymore. the cure will come, sooner than people think. we have to be strong for another 3 to 5 years. then hairloss is a thing of the past finally. to hell with all snake oil con artists.


 You guys are very optimistic, I wish I shared the same positive vibes about the future of hair loss cures. When I first signed up to *H....L....T* in 2009, I was reading about cures coming in 5 years. When I signed up here in 2011, I was reading about cures coming in 2013, 2015, and 2017 outside of the US. None of them ever came. We're one month shy of 2017 and now i'm reading cures coming in 2020. I really hope it's true, but my thoughts about a "cure" are more in line with the poster who said 20 years.

----------


## No Cure

> You guys are very optimistic, I wish I shared the same positive vibes about the future of hair loss cures. When I first signed up to *H....L....T* in 2009, I was reading about cures coming in 5 years. When I signed up here in 2011, I was reading about cures coming in 2013, 2015, and 2017 outside of the US. None of them ever came. We're one month shy of 2017 and now i'm reading cures coming in 2020. I really hope it's true, but my thoughts about a "cure" are more in line with the poster who said 20 years.


 
Been lurking since 2004 and Intercyrex was supposed to cure us by 2007.  Trust me, there is nothing in sight right now =(

----------


## tylerbose

no news, no researches in months.
everybody seem to have given up on MPB, this is really depressing.

----------


## BoSox

No news is good news, sometimes.

----------


## Dispare

I think we are way off a cure or even a process that is cosmetically viable for higher norwoods. There are just too many unknown variables at the moment.

Best we can hope for is improvement in transplantation techniques.

----------


## tylerbose

i think "hair systems" manufacturers have nothing to worry about, at least not for the next decade. 
between looking like a d*** and using a 400$ "hair system" every 3 months, the choice is easy (at least for me).
i hope that unlike me, most of you guys can pull the bald look because you'll be having it for a while.

happy new year!  :Cool:

----------


## k9gatton

> i think "hair systems" manufacturers have nothing to worry about, at least not for the next decade. 
> between looking like a d*** and using a 400$ "hair system" every 3 months, the choice is easy (at least for me).
> i hope that unlike me, most of you guys can pull the bald look because you'll be having it for a while.
> 
> happy new year!


 
You to. 


I feel as hopeless and F***ED as everybody else here. Progesterone is the only
thing I found this year to help me. Even that is slow.


Histogen read about in 2011. I really hope there doing FDA trials right now in the US.


Who knows.


Kyoreca has to make the hair thinner when they "clone" or half the hair follicle.

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah I think your talking decades like 20+ years minimum before even discussing some kind of NW 7 to NW 1 magic cure. Cure isnt even a word worth talking about yet. We should be talking about maintance, and ways to keep hair you have now because that is going to be much easier, and even that is turning out to be a big battle. 25+ years from fin and still really nothing better.
We might not ever cure MPB in our life times 40+ years its certainly not set in stone like lots of people say if its even possible to ever do

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

20 years sounds like a really conservative guess given what Tsuji & co. are doing now and planning to do relatively soon.

----------


## BoSox

> 20 years sounds like a really conservative guess given what Tsuji & co. are doing now and planning to do relatively soon.


 Exactly. I don't understand all this negativity. They literally have a cure in the works, with a solid timeline.

Happy New Year.

----------


## k9gatton

> 20 years sounds like a really conservative guess given what Tsuji & co. are doing now and planning to do relatively soon.


 

If it works they will be out in 2020. Keep in mind, even if it works, it will make existing
hair thinner. It is cutting the root from the bulb, in half, if my understanding is correct.

----------


## Dispare

Just because there might be a "cure", it doesn't mean it will work for everyone. Which is something that should be kept in mind to manage expectations.

----------


## Checkers2

i remember i was just researching something on saw palmetto or something like that and came across a forum posting from 2010. In it someones referencing saw palmetto and they make a statement like "in 5 years time MAX the cure will be here anyways"

Nope, sorry guy it wont. 

First off.... is a "cure" (and i hate calling it that like we have some kinda disease, just call it a fix) financially smart for any company?  At most i see some type of treatment you need to come back multiple times for (and i'd be ok with that) but seriously... hair loss products are big business. Just look at how many mainly useless weight loss products are on the market...

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> If it works they will be out in 2020. Keep in mind, even if it works, it will make existing
> hair thinner. It is cutting the root from the bulb, in half, if my understanding is correct.


 I think you're thinking of something else. Tsuji is essentially taking a small number of two types of cell, multiplying them, mixing them together and having them spontaneously form new follicles. If I'm not mistaken the only real issue is the multiplication; the cells lose their magic after dividing a few times. Also I think they plan full-scale human trials by about 2020.




> i remember i was just researching something on saw palmetto or something like that and came across a forum posting from 2010. In it someones referencing saw palmetto and they make a statement like "in 5 years time MAX the cure will be here anyways"
> 
> Nope, sorry guy it wont. 
> 
> First off.... is a "cure" (and i hate calling it that like we have some kinda disease, just call it a fix) financially smart for any company?  At most i see some type of treatment you need to come back multiple times for (and i'd be ok with that) but seriously... hair loss products are big business. Just look at how many mainly useless weight loss products are on the market...


 Hair loss products are big business and the current ones don't even work. The one that eventually does will bring obscene profits, that's the incentive.

----------


## agp

Tsuji is an idiot, he's still trying the same approach of intercytex which failed miserably...the whole world knows that if you try to multiply DP cells you lose their functionality...the only thing to do is to take with a biopsy a flap of skin ( or of fat tissue ) and transform its cells to DP cells and epithelial cells, in this way the cells maintain their integrity and their quantity is unlimited...i don't understand why continue to lose time and money with these bankruptcy approaches

I don't want to believe in the world there isn't at least one scientist that try to do this, the cure is already but i fear we'll have to wait many years again

----------


## JDW

> 20 years sounds like a really conservative guess given what Tsuji & co. are doing now and planning to do relatively soon.


 Is there an updated topic on the forum as I couldn't find one in the search?

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Is there an updated topic on the forum as I couldn't find one in the search?


 There's bound to be one or two on here although I don't know off the top of my head where they are. However:

http://www.hairlosscure2020.com/category/takashi-tsuji/

----------

